# Google- New VA Disability Regs re IBS, FM, ME/CFS & more - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New VA Disability Regs re IBS, FM, ME/CFS & more**ProHealth*The illnesses, which must have lasted at least 6 months (and be at least 10% disabling by Dec 31, 2011), include chronic fatigue syndrome (ME/CFS), fibromyalgia, â€œfunctional gastrointestinal disordersâ€ such as *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

